# JTable mit JDBC verbinden



## KillerKopf (12. Feb 2009)

Hallo ,
Ich hab ein Problem ich versuche schon lange eine Datenbank tabelle in eine JTable zuschreiben nur leider funktioniert nicht so richtig.

Ich habe 2 Klassen eine GUI klasse wo auch die table drin ist und eine JDBC klasse, und ich hab keine ahnung wie ich die daten aus dem ResultSet in die Jtable bekomme.

Kann mir das vllt wer weiter helfen. BITTE !! icon_smile.gif


----------



## tfa (12. Feb 2009)

Woran hapert's denn? Die Daten einzulesen oder die Tabelle aufzubauen?
Schau mal in die FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321


----------



## KillerKopf (12. Feb 2009)

es hapert daran das ich nicht weiß wie ich die daten aus der Datenbank in die Jtable bekomme


----------



## Eminent (12. Feb 2009)

KillerKopf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es hapert daran das ich nicht weiß wie ich die daten aus der Datenbank in die Jtable bekomme



Dafür musst du das ResulSet auslesen und die Daten in deine JTable schreiben. Die vorher notwendigen Daten zum ResultSet kannst du dir ja über ResultSet#getMetaData() holen, anschließend gehst du durch das ResultSet und legst die Daten in deiner JTable ab.


----------



## André Uhres (12. Feb 2009)

1234567890


----------



## KillerKopf (12. Feb 2009)

ich werde mir mal das Beispiel anschauen  vielen dank


----------

